# tomorrow I receive medicare....



## ronaldj (Dec 31, 2016)

I have the card, it takes effect on the first and I turn 65 this month. cannot wait to use it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 31, 2016)

ronaldj said:


> I have the card, it takes effect on the first and I turn 65 this month. cannot wait to use it.



Please do not rush it!!

Did you get a supplement plan??


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 8, 2017)

Ronald J: If you have the red, white and blue government medicare card, it's best not to carry it in your wallet because it has your Social Security number on it. But then you'd have to remember to carry it with you whenever you go to the doctor. Just sayin.....


----------

